# Do you have TV in your bedroom?



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

S/O from Kmisje's question about bedroom TV

The "wish I didn't/don't want one" should be interpreted loosely - just noticed several people said they wanted one but didn't have one, or had one and wished it gone.

I voted "no and don't want one" even though I'd love to have one - and be up until 5am every night watching it. It's not good for me!


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

i voted other b/c we do not have a TV.


----------



## Alohamelly (Jul 1, 2005)

Yep, and I will keep it.


----------



## Alki Mama (Jul 9, 2007)

I voted "other," because our TV is in the living room, but we're always watching DVDs on our laptops in our bedroom. So far, DS is too young to pay attention, but I do wonder what we'll do with both TV & DVD watching as he gets older.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I would love a tv in our room but cant afford another receiver to go with it.


----------



## HeidiAnn67 (Jun 12, 2007)

I voted yes, and we'll keep it.
We don't use it late at night though. It's used for 2 reasons. My 4 year old will watch it when he wants to see a movie the rest of us don't want to see (2 adults and 2 teens get tired of seeing Cars a million times







). Or, dh will watch his sports on it because no one else cares about them


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

no, and we don't want one. If one of us is stuck in bed with a cold we can watch movies on the laptop, but we watch enough tv as it is. We save the bedroom for sleep and soothing...and although I enjoy tv, it's not very soothing!


----------



## tsk_mum (Nov 2, 2005)

I will never have more than 1 TV in our home ... its in our living area.


----------



## simplelah (Jun 27, 2007)

We used to but it was the only TV in our house. We have since moved and with that, the TV moved to the living room. It rarely gets used since we don't have cable but there is space for it out there and we keep the computer in our bedroom instead.


----------



## sandy'smama (Oct 16, 2005)

voted other - we do not have TV at all but even if we did I'd never have it in my or my kids bedroom - I do feel very strongly about that.


----------



## Cloth4Colin (Dec 12, 2004)

We do not have one and don't have any desire for one. That's just our personal preference, though this thread did remind me that when we had our premarital counseling, our pastor suggested we never keep a TV in the bedroom. LOL!


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Didn't we just do this poll?

We do. We love to snuggle in bed and watch movies together. It reminds me of the days when my Mom and I (pre video and DVD) would snuggle up in her bed and watch old black and white movies on sunday afternnon. I especially enjoy it when it's pounding rain outside.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Yes and we will keep it. We only use it on the days that it is too hot out. Our bedroom is the only a/c room in the house.


----------



## 3lilmunkeys (Oct 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UUMom* 
We do. We love to snuggle in bed and watch movies together. . I especially enjoy it when it's pounding rain outside.


i voted no, but i wish i did, because this sounds really nice!


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

No, not interested. I actually just got cable a few days ago after ten years without it and I am AMAZED at the complete GARBAGE on TV.

Some of the documentary-type shows are great, though.

I can see the benefit of having a TV to watch movies and snuggle, though, as a PP mentioned.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Speaking of garbage TV. I am hooked on Hell's Kitchen!


----------



## MichaelsSahm (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UUMom* 
Didn't we just do this poll?

We do. We love to snuggle in bed and watch movies together. It reminds me of the days when my Mom and I (pre video and DVD) would snuggle up in her bed and watch old black and white movies on sunday afternnon. I especially enjoy it when it's pounding rain outside.

That is one reason why I would keep TV in our room is to snuggle and watch TV together.
I took our TV out, but we missed watching movies together. SO I put it back with the rule that when were done with watching TV its going off to sleep.

We also like watching Food Network.









After alot of thinking, this works best for our family.


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm sort of backwards, but we have only 1 TV and it is in the bedroom DD and I share.

I actually like it that way...it's small and up high and out of the way, and I like not having the TV be the centerpiece of the living room. TV is kind of a take-a-break activity for us, so it makes sense where it is.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

No, and I don't want one. Except for the rare times that I'm sick and would like to lie in bed and watch a movie.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

No we don't and I don't want one. We have only 1 TV and while I would love it to stay that way I think that when we finish the rec room we might cave and get a second TV. I'm not sure. I've never wanted more than 1. I definitely wouldn't want one in my bedroom.


----------



## lurve (May 5, 2006)

we have one in the bedroom but it is in the armoire and hasn't been turned on since DD was a month old. nor will it be turned on anytime soon. we cut off cable so there is no reception anyway!


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

We have three tv's.







: The main one is in the living room, one is in the kitchen, and the other is with the treadmill. We talked about moving one of the small ones to the bedroom, but decided that we much prefer the peace and quiet of our room the way it is.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

I said yes and keep it. TV watching tends to be a couple event for us- we never just have it on to have it on, just cuddle together towatch dvr'd shows or dvds--our "free" entertainment treat. And dh can watch his sports while I get comfy w/ the baby and read. We kinda live on our bed when we can, lol. I used to grade papers sitting on the bed while he watched golf... it let us be together more than him being in the living room and me at the desk. I did make use of it in the first month or so of dd's life, when it took 20 minutes of sitting up rocking her for her to be deeply asleep enough for me to lie back down. But I stopped that as soon as it got better b/c it messes w/ MY sleep. The tv in our room is way nicer than the one downstairs!


----------



## MagratGarlick (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clavicula* 
i voted other b/c we do not have a TV.

we dont have TV too.I hate television







:


----------



## nata0742 (Jul 6, 2003)

we had one and when we moved i REFUSED to put it there again...I gave it to my mom since she left hers behind because it was an older TV - we could always get one later - right?







:







:

1st time i have not had a tv in the bedroom and i love it!


----------



## SusanInItaly (Oct 5, 2003)

No and I don't want one.


----------



## HappyFox05 (Apr 11, 2007)

I voted "yes & I will keep it" but since the baby hasn't been born yet, that's more theory than fact.







We only watch sports, cooking shows, or weather anyway & usually fall asleep 10 minutes after we turn it on.


----------



## NaturalMamma (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsk_mum* 
I will never have more than 1 TV in our home ... its in our living area.









:

I never want DD to have a TV in her bedroom either.


----------



## mommymonkey (Feb 16, 2007)

We do have a tv and will keep it. However, we hardly ever turn it on.


----------



## larkish (Oct 5, 2006)

I voted other - we have one in the bedroom, but barely ever watch it in there. It has a built in VHS so I watched it recently with a sign language movie from the library, but that's about it. Never wanted one in the bedroom, but recently it hasn't even been a problem since it's never on. (the one in the living room is rarely on as well)


----------



## moonyoungi (Jul 3, 2007)

we have one in the living room...We don't watch cable TV, though I do let my son watch DVD couple times a week or I watch some movie once or twice a month and my husband likes to watch college football when it's the season....but other than that....We don't use our TV too extensively...which is why I want to get rid of it.
we are thinking about getting rid of the TV and getting a portable DVD player for occasional use..


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

No. I have one tv in the living room. We mostly watch as a family or not at all.


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

we only have one television, and it is in our bedroom. The only time it gets turned on is after the kids are asleep at night. DH works nights, and I'm alone a lot. I'd get lonely without my television at night. That said, I only watch a couple shows a week, and rarely watch it in the summers. I have my few primetime shows that I watch during the season, though (and it does not get turned on if the kids are awake). I have no reason to have it in our living area--it was there until recently and took up space for no reason.


----------



## AJohns (May 5, 2007)

We have one TV & it's in the living room - no cable or dish & you have to smack it after you press the power button for it to turn on


----------



## Fletchersmama (May 23, 2003)

i voted other, because we've got a small t.v./v.c.r. combo that comes out of the bedroom closet about once a month for a movie treat in the bedroom.

We also have a t.v. in our living room. No cable now, but one channel and plenty of movies from the library. I would rather have no t.v. at all, but dh doesn't agree. He would like full cable. We'll see what happens.

I actually love watching t.v. - too much, which is why I'd rather not have it. I don't think it's the end of the world to have one though. I did spend much of my childhood without a t.v. and for some time a tiny black and white that had no volume. We had to use the radio for sound. As a teenager we had t.v.

I would not ever have a full time t.v. in my bedroom though, not in ds's either. I just don't think it's necessary.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

After TWELVE YEARS of having a TV in the bedroom, I finally convinced dh to get rid of it!


----------



## Heffernhyphen (May 3, 2005)

I LOVE curling up with DH and DS, a big bowl of ice cream, and a good movie. Even a kids' movie if need be, I just like the cozy factor that only bed can offer. And if they're not home and I just want to be a slug, nothing like climbing in bed with a glass of vino and copy of Jackass 2. Oh, Johnny Knoxville. You bad, bad boy.







:


----------



## MrsRitchie (Jan 15, 2007)

We kind of do...
we had one and I watched it just about every night while I fell asleep. Then the TV in the living room stopped working, so we switched them out. We have a ginormous dead TV on our dressar. I wish it worked.







:


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

No tv in the bedroom. And I don`t want one either.


----------



## Igraine (Jul 1, 2006)

Yes, but it is unplugged. We only use when needed which is pretty rare. Like when it is very hot out (no central air) and we all go into our bedroom to survive.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes, but I don't think it's been turned on in over a year. I used to use it a lot after babe #2 was born and had terrible colic; I'd put on a Baby Einstein video for #1 and pace and do squats with the crying baby while #1 wound down watching the video. I guess that was 3 years ago







. It's been turned on a handful of times since then, but not for a long while. I was just saying to my husband that maybe we should put it away in the closet since we never use it.


----------



## redsfree (Apr 18, 2007)

I voted other. We have a TV in our bedroom and sometimes I'm glad we do, but other times I wish we didn't. It's nice to just chill out in bed and watch the tube. I can do it while DD and DH sleep next to me because I use headphones. However, it can be quite addictive and not so good for me because it keeps me up too late. Plus, then I have a tendency not to read, which makes me feel dumb. BUT I can't give up my Top Chef or So You Think You Can Dance!!


----------

